# Mazzer Mini E "Costa"



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to help a friend who wants a better grinder, and I'm doing the legwork.

I've been offered a couple of grinders that might fit the bill. They are "made for Costa" Mazzer Mini E. They apparently are basically the same ad the Mini E, but with a higher speed motor, the theory being that the coffee spends less time in contact with the burrs.

Very nearly new, it seems, and in chrome, so nice looking.

Does anyone know these machines? Snap up /caution/avoid?

Many thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what price are they being offered to you?


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

sorry for slow reply, been away! They're being offered at just shy of £800 for two.

The brief (for one grinder) is: needs to be able to go into a kitchen without his wife kicking up too much fuss. So not enormous (Royal would be out!), and relatively good looking. Budget of, say, up to £600. Happy to take alternative suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Does this seem like a good deal? Or would the money be better spent on alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£375 seems to be the going rate for second hand mini-es on here so it's a bit rich but maybe worth it if they're in 'almost new' condition.

Your friend could probably get more for his money but do they have any size/parter approval considerations?


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks jeebsy. If that's the case, I think I'll pass on these. No point rushing in to something if it's not an absolute bargain.

As for size/partner considerations, I think there will be a degree of "understanding". If it looks good, and doesn't make too much mess, I think he's got big enough trousers to swing something "appropriate" for a coffee lover. Particularly if it makes great coffee.

Given that I think I could spend up to 600 of his notes, what might be a better bet? I think he will mainly make one each morning, then a higher number at the weekend. But he does appreciate quality! He's careful to buy fresh roasted beans etc., but hasn't yet experienced the difference a great grinder can make.

So, I guess the brief is: tidy, in operation and looks, around 5-6 hundred quid, great performer. Surely a nice budget to play with?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If he's willing to buy second hand, that's a very generous budget and he should be able to get a very good grinder. Mazzer Royal with a timer is probably an option, but not sure how that would fit in with your mate's drinking habits as it retains a bit. You can single dose on them but it's more faff and you lose the benefit of the timer really. Mythos maybe (although reluctant to recommend it as i'm looking out for one on the cheap)?


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

I suspect the Royal might be a little on the large side! I have one in my kitchen, and even I'm prepared to admit that it's "imposing". I know there's a size/quality correlation. Maybe I should get him round to see a Royal in the flesh. I have an acrylic tube in the top instead of the hopper, which helps.

I think he would be willing to buy second hand, so long as it's in nice condition. He's probably going to trust my judgement on this, tbh.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Zenith 65E? With the mini hopper they're not huge and they're in budget.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

True but they're a bit 'blokey-looking' and lack that Italian flair counter appeal that non-coffee-loving Heads of Domestic Affairs tend to find worthy of forgiveness in the Mazzer. The Hotmetalette defo preferred my Mini to the 65e I replaced it with. 65e rules the doser mini though IMO.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

How can I put this?

People* don't always dislike or like what you expect them to (in my experience) that's why I have a large Mythos in my tiny kitchen

*who are female


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> True but they're a bit 'blokey-looking' and lack that Italian flair counter appeal that non-coffee-loving Heads of Domestic Affairs tend to find worthy of forgiveness in the Mazzer. The Hotmetalette defo preferred my Mini to the 65e I replaced it with. 65e rules the doser mini though IMO.


Anyone who lets their wife stick their nose into your coffee hobby is asking for trouble. Just buy what the hell you want and if they enquire, just remind them they have mall feet so they can get closer to the sink (if possible in an un-patronising sort of way)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In fairness once she tasted the coffee she never said anything against the 65e but I think she liked the look of the Mazzer more. I do also generally take on the cooking duties (which means I can justify 'expensive' Japanese knives).


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Luckily my other half doesn't mind too much.. He bought me my coffee machine £360 for Gaggia TS second hand, and then I repaired it. Now we bought a grinder from CoffeeChap. A mazzer SJ. He did complain about it but then said he would chip in money, so thats an "..Ah... Okay then.. Get it." In my book. He was wanting me to stick to preground forever... the type with 0 roast date.

Haha on a side note I have the Japanese knives too and a teppanyaki. I do all the cooking mostly, and coffee making. However since a day ago my other half has been interested in making flatwhites and lattes etc and they are actually turning out quite good! The milk is nearly 100% perfect.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah but hopefully he also will enjoy the better coffee? My girlfriend 'didn't drink coffee' until I got set up. Now it's 'can you make me one of your lovely lattes?'


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, a little more info has come to light. These machines are actually brand new, they have the 64mm SJ burrs and a 280W motor. And they're shiny chrome, so hopefully they have a bit of counter appeal. I've been offered a fair price, so I've said yes and crossed something off my to do list. Also a win! I'm sure I can get the vast majority of the expense back if it "becomes absolutely necessary".

Of course, the story's not over though. I'm now thinking that maybe I could take the electronics off one of them and put them on the Royal. Am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal.

If you change your mind then Elekros are now selling the Fiorenzato F64E (with bling touchscreen) for about £400 delivered. Gotta love the Euro!!!


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmm, clearly my last reply to this didn't make it through. Perhaps I'd not logged in properly or something.

So, I'd got a little more info on these Mazzers, and have taken delivery now. They are indeed very nearly new, I think they've done a couple of hundred grinds each, if that. The electronic counters are a bit higher, but probably from people like me pressing the buttons the whole time 

Also, they have (I'm told) a slightly higher speed than the standard Mini and... 64mm burrs. This much I know for sure, having taken out for inspection and cleaning. The burrs look basically unused. Plain aluminium (I think) bodies.

Now all I need to do is make my friend realise how lucky he is to have one!


----------

